# RTV1140CPX



## Fred Harkins (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello all,
I just purchased a used 1140CPX and have a few questions/concerns.
Thought maybe someone here could help.
I notice that when driving and I let off the gas, this thing almost stops in it's tracks.
It is a very rapid deceleration, almost acts like the brakes are applied. 
Is that normal? Shouldn't it coast a bit when the accelerator is released?

Also, I'm gonna change all of the fluids and filters.
What fluids should I use and, does anyone know if the hydraulic filters can be purchased at an autoparts store?
Possibly part numbers...
Just want to make sure it is ready to go when I haul it to the country.


----------

